# What do you do 'sides read?



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I know all of us are avid readers, but what else do you do for fun?

I'll go first.  My husband and I love to go roughing it, lol, camping in our RV.  We also have a Harley-Davidson Ultra Classic motorcycle we love to go riding on.  We've been riding since 2001.  We have an upcoming trip to Charleston, SC taking our motorcycle and RV and we are in the planning stage of a one week motorcycle trip, just us, a few clothes and the bike.

I also love to collect things, coins and old drink (soda bottles for all you northerners...we say drink in the south) bottles.  However, these two hobbies are dormant due to my having such a mass quantity of them.  Now instead of collecting them, I just admire them.

So, what about you?


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I love women's babsketball. Normally I attend the Final Four but sinceI am going ot Alaska in 30 days I had to bypass the Finals this year.

I also love to scrapbook. My computer room is overflowing with supplies which I really need to donate as i wil never use everything I have.

I also love to travel. My DD worked for the airlines and I was able to go to Hawaii (200, Hong Kong, Singapore and Malaysia (2009.) She is on a 3yr voluntary furlough and about to start law school in the fall. We still have flight benefits so I am trying to squueze in a few more trips ~ San Fran, Great Mall of America, NYC are on my list.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm a theater addict.  We see almost every musical that comes on to Broadway, and most straight plays.  We don't hit off-Broadway as I'd like, but we try.

I travel as much as possible, usually one big trip a year.  And I take way too many photos.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Right now that's all I can do!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I cross-stitch.  I have a couple of quilt projects going.  
I like spending time outdoors also.  My DBF lives on 2 
medium sized lakes, and 2 smaller ponds.  We do a lot 
of fishing since it's right out his front door.  
deb


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm a traveler.  I love nothing more than to go off and explore a new corner of the world.  I'm also a big ole movie geek - whether we're at home watching something or at the theater ... I love it all.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

My hobbies vary depending on the time of year.  Right now we are living at the baseball field because my 7th graders are playing on the Junior High, Junior Varsity, and Varsity baseball teams.  As soon as that is over they will begin playing park and rec. league on the 13-14 year old team.  My little boys are playing on their first t-ball team that I am helping coach.  I am a beginning photographer and take tons of photos daily (mostly of the kids and their sporting events).  I also do some digital scrapbooking as well.  Right now I am WAY behind.  I am also working on my masters in School Counseling and remodeling my house.  When I have a spare moment (HA!) I like to quilt and embroider things, we also camp and play on the lake during the summer. 

The boys also play football and basketball  so just substitute the appropriate sport into the above statement to know what I am doing year round!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Quilt... and currently retaking college classes that needed to be up to date before entering nursing school. I will find out July 16th if I made it in the nursing program for this fall.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I volunteer at an Aviation School and mentor a couple of teenagers.

I travel as much as possible, work for an airline so I get to fly for free and huge discounts on hotels, cruises and auto rentals.

I love to bicycle and on Saturdays when the weather is nice, I usually lead a group of cruisers (slower riders).

I also love to eat so I do a lot of eating out, cooking and attend cooking classes/schools.  I also Yelp my food finds.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Quilt... and currently retaking college classes that needed to be up to date before entering nursing school. I will find out July 16th if I made it in the nursing program for this fall.


Good luck. Keep us posted. Nursing is a wonderful career.

Meanwhile, what do I do? Work. Sleep. I write a lot. Fiction when the muse strikes. My daughter has been the focus of my attention for the past few years. Right now we are deep in the process of figuring out where she wants to go to college.

L


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

DH and I enjoy going to flea markets and antique malls when the weather is right.  Our best bargain was a 1940ish solid maple dining table that DH had to take completely apart b/c we were in GA but live in WV (about 8ish hours).  We've found lots of things that we didn't know we needed until we were @ the flea market and found it for a really good deal.  It also gets us out in the sunshine and walking and spending time together.  We both inherited this from our parents.  I remember as a teen being really disappointed that my parents went to the local flea market w/ out me and they told me it was cuz I wasn't awake.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

For years most of my time was devoted to raising my six kids.  Most of them were involved with sports, so leisure time at our house meant going to soccer games or track meets from the grade school level up through college.  Even vacations were usually planned aound the junior olympics or various soccer tournaments.  Actually, I am not complaining, we got to see quite a bit of the U.S. that way.  Now that the kids are mostly grown, I have been able to revisit something that I loved in high school and college - the theater.  I have a subscription to one of the theaters in down town Philadedlphia and one to a local theater company.  I have been able to get into New York on a fairly regular basis to see some shows on Broadway.  I also have been working with the kids at our school to put on various seasonal shows.  Back on the family end of things I am learing how wonderful grandparenting can be.  We have five granchildren, four girls and a boy - ages 6,5,4,3, and 2.  Somehow I think there may be even more sporting events in my future.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Not in any particular order - all are done frequently as much as possible


Travel - I live out of my suit case
Theater - I miss practically nothing on and off Broadway
Movies - Film festivals!! Sundance and Tribeca every year
Bicycling - all around town and the 5-Boro every year
Scuba Diving - can't get enough
Skiing - can't get enough


----------



## summerteeth (Dec 23, 2009)

MOVIES.  I love movies and Netflix.

Also, gardening when I can, and crocheting in the winter.  I also love baking.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Quilt... and currently retaking college classes that needed to be up to date before entering nursing school. I will find out July 16th if I made it in the nursing program for this fall.


Oh, I know that feeling very well. Waiting to find out if you're accepted, then when in praying often that you passed that big exam, them when it's all over, waiting to see if you passed the state board. Good luck, and I hope you get in! It's a great way to make a living and way of life.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I think i work too much to have free time

right now I work 40 hours and go to school full time

very busy


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I work full time in the public schools as a speech/language pathologist. DH and I have 6 boys, all raised and out of college. In my spare time, besides reading I garden, knit (at least I used to BK....Before Kindle), walk, play with my 2 dogs, and travel a bit to see all the kids.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

My life right now consists mostly of me going to school at Old Dominion University as a History Major with an English Minor focusing on Ancient and Medieval studies.  I also play World of Warcraft a good bit but not nearly as much as I used to, though I expect that to change come the expansion.  I'm currently learning to play the bagpipes and pretty excited about that.  Most of my jobs have been retail or food service, though I have held a "volunteer" job as a coder/event coordinator/designer/writer/you name it for an online text-based RPG set in Ancient Greece called Alliance of Heroes (www.play.net/aoh) for the past 12 years.  I say "volunteer" because we do get a small percentage of the revenue, but it's one of the company's (Simutronics) smaller games so it's not a very big cut.  I got an offer to work on their big graphical MMORPG Hero's Journey, but it seems like that project is dead in the water and they are just selling the rights to the Hero Engine now.  Bioware's new Star Wars The Old Republic MMO uses it so if they put it to the test and use it to its full potential they have the ability to make a pretty amazing game.  I'm relatively boring beyond that.


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

For the last 6+ years, my #1 "other" hobby has been amateur theater.  I have become addicted to being on stage.  My wife and younger daughter have even started working backstage as part of the stage crew.  I also enjoy bowling, golf and occasionally doing the couch potato thing in front the TV.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I ride my horse, write, garden, knit, and think about going to the gym.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

I have several bird feeders I enjoy keeping filled so I can watch the birds outside my kitchen window.  I have 3 dogs that "require" a certain amount of attention and play time most days.  I work part time at an arena which allows me to get paid for people watching - concerts are a good place to people watch.  I enjoy baking and cooking and trying out new recipes.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I love photography, sewing (mostly clothing - I LOVE fashion, but ironically hate to shop), jewelry making - although I don't have time enough to read, much less really pursue my other hobbies!  I also love interior design.  
If I had more time and money I'd really love to travel - mostly to places with beaches and perfect weather   !


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I spend a lot of time on this:










and on Wednesday I'm getting one of these:










and I imagine it will become a new obsession. Either that or I'll break a dozen bones. Either way, it'll give me something to do


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

I volunteer a lot of my time...  will attempt just about any craft that comes along...  would love to travel more if I didn't have to do it alone, especially cruises.  I love going to craft fairs and thrift stores.  I also enjoy local plays.  I love driving so much that I think I would like to be a truck driver in another life. LOL Love church activities and Bible studies.....


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Used to quilt a lot, but don't have much time for that now.  I try to go West Coast Swing dancing 2 or 3 times a week, but I haven't been doing much of that lately.  Nowadays, I mainly work.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Play backgammon, travel internationally, snuggle with 2 golden retrievers, bowling occasionally, (in the past - amateur radio; I'm N5FYZ)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kboards, car stuff....

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

During the fall I love to attend Marching Band competitions and go just about every weekend for the months of Oct and Nov., normal hobby is crafting & I love to cook.  I am going to be taking Betsy's online quilting class with 3 fellow KBr's starting in May (can hardly wait to get started).


----------



## DenverRalphy (Mar 24, 2010)

When not working (which has been a lot lately with 2 kids in college)...

If the weather is better than miserable chances are good I'm out riding my motorcycle. Living in Denver I have the Rocky Mtns nearby to ride through.

If I'm indoors, it depends on what flavor-of-the-year hobby I happen to be working on. This year I seem to have developed an unhealthy addiction to virtual pinball. When I found Future Pinball and Visual Pinball (both are free pinball simulators for the PC), I was instantly addicted when I saw all my old favorite pinball machines meticulously recreated. I'm in the process of building my own pinball machine/cabinet which will support tables from both simulators, however because of costs and time, it will be a work in progress that will probably finish around the beginning of 2011. Here's a youtube video similar to what I'm building... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mI_feIY65y8

Beyond that, all my other time is pouring attention on my dog Oliver. He's a Parson Jack Russell breed (not that stubby legged breed always seen on tv and movies lol) and demands a lot of attention. But I have a lot to give so he's not lacking. 

Here's a pic of him after I rescued him at around 9 months. A tad underweight at the time of adoption, he's now a bit more barrel chested and muscular...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I work a lot, but when my DH and I can we are on our boat. Here it is getting taken out of the water after a day on the water.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

I write a lot.  I try to write every day.  And listen to music.  Aside from that I've a busy house so I don't get a lot of time to do things just for me.  I'm six months pregnant and have four smallies (eldest is five) as well as some dogs and a cat so there is always something going on, somewhere to go, something to do.  I was hoping to do Social Studies this Autumn but that might not be possible, maybe next year.  If I wasn't pregnant I'd be helping out in the local primary schools.  They are always looking for parents to help out with maths, reading and even helping foreign parents with English.  

I've also been known to spend way too many hours playing Sims 2


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

It seems like I spend most of my time at work.  My husband works overseas so I go over as often as I can.  In fact, I leave Friday morning for 10 days so I travel when I can, and I'll be going to Malta this time.  I have Middle Eastern dance classes a couple times a week (bellydance in other words), and we have a couple horses and a small herd of buffalo so they keep me busy also.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Reading has been my major hobby for as long as I can remember.  I also like to cross-stitch.  We have kitties and I spend a lot of time paying attention to them.  We like to travel and I learned to snorkel shortly after I got married.  It's great, especially in the Caribbean where the water is so clear.
A few years ago I got into kayaking and that's a big thing for me in the warmer months.  I belong to a group that paddles on the lake every Wednesday after work and we also go on the weekends.  DH and I have a travel trailer and we like to visit the state parks that have lakes so we can kayak and camp.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Before my knee started acting up, I backpacked here in Arkansas, hope to get back to it when I get the new knee. I have several collections: comic books, die-cast cars, baseball cards and since I am not using it now, camping equipment.
Oh, and I spend a little time on KBs when nothing else is going on.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

I like the pic idea, so here's my favorite hobbies: I forgot to mention I love hot cars. My little Miata.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I sing in a community choir.
I also do artist stuff with pastels and acrylics. I am planning on getting into watercolors when the weather gets better and I can be outside a bit more. 
I love to travel but this is put on hold for a time because my dear partner has given up driving at 81 and has become housebound which means I have to be here for all the walking/driving stuff! 

But I have to say that reading is my number one way to spend free time.
Patrisha


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

My other biggest interest is music, and in particular traditional music of several kinds. (Irish, Scottish, Old Time, French Canadian, Folk, and more.) I love to sing and also play the fiddle and guitar. 

There are happily a lot of music events locally, so many that I need to keep a special music calendar. In the next few weeks I'm planning to go to a house concert,  a fiddle workshop, a concert in a college venue, an Irish singers' circle, an Irish ceili band rehearsal (if it doesn't end up conflicting with the singers' circle night) and an Irish dance festival. (I don't dance at all, but the ceili band members will be playing there at a music session.) There are actually other events around as well that I sometimes go to when time permits - a weekly Irish music session, Sacred Harp singing, and on and off I've taken music classes or lessons. I like to go to music festivals as well, and have gone a few times to summer music schools for immersion weeks. I get a few specialty music magazines that I like to read, and then of course there's curating the iTunes music library. 

I get the impression that people think I only have only one interest here, music. But to me each of these things represents a different interest. So singing with people is different to me than playing at an Irish tune session. Singing Irish music is, to me, a different activity than singing Sacred Harp music. Taking a fiddle lession is a different activity then jamming with people. And so forth. So I feel like I have a lot of variety, even though other people may not think so. (That's their problem!)


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

intinst said:


> Oh, and I spend a little time on KBs when nothing else is going on.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

CegAbq said:


>


OK, MAYBE more than a little bit.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

DenverRalphy said:


> Beyond that, all my other time is pouring attention on my dog Oliver. He's a Parson Jack Russell breed (not that stubby legged breed always seen on tv and movies lol) and demands a lot of attention. But I have a lot to give so he's not lacking.
> 
> Here's a pic of him after I rescued him at around 9 months. A tad underweight at the time of adoption, he's now a bit more barrel chested and muscular...


DenverRalphy, your post reminded me of a very funny thing. A trainer at our barn has a Jack Russel that looks very much like yours. Sometimes, she brings him to the barn and puts him on the hot walker. (No horses are on it with him, of course) but it is hilarious to see him trotting around the circle, his little feet going a mile a minute. The trainer says he loves it, and from watching him, he certainly does seem to enjoy the activity!


----------



## kdawnbyrd (Apr 6, 2010)

What do I do 'sides read? You must be from the south, like me! I'm an avid blogger and also a writer. If I'm not reading, I'm writing or editing something I've written.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Kindle Boards
Scrabble
Walking the Newport Cliffwalk...my favorite thing.

Beach, Boating (We have a small Boston Whaler)
Sipping Margaritas on the Beach 
Reading on the Beach
Taking the dog to the Beach
Sitting with my friends on the Beach
Walking the Beach
Falling asleep on the Beach
Listening to waves at the Beach

Snuggling with the dog

I used to crochet a lot but not so much anymore
Hanging with my kids used to be fun; but they *so* don't want to anymore (20, 22)


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

Finishing up college, working, sleeping.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

sjc said:


> Kindle Boards
> Scrabble
> Walking the Newport Cliffwalk...my favorite thing.
> 
> ...


I am sooo jealous of all that beach time. And you really live in Newport, RI? How beautiful!
Paula ny


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> I am sooo jealous of all that beach time. And you really live in Newport, RI? How beautiful!
> Paula ny


I am 20-25 minutes from Newport (DH works there and wants to move closer, but I don't because my folks are ill; and I'm 2 min away from them). I do the Cliffwalk at least 6 times per summer minimum. We hit the beach every single weekend (unless it is raining). However, that being said...I despise it in the WINTER; it's miserable.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

My husband and I retired early so we could travel. Next trip is in three weeks, to Germany, England, Netherlands. That is if the volcano calms down.  I also volunteer with a local hospice program. I teach meditation, practice Reiki, and am developing my fiber artist skills.  That is, when I can tear myself away from my beloved Kindle.


----------

